# Injection frequency: once or twice a week?



## Maijah (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been taking 500mg a week of test e. I was told by my source that because it is such a long ester that there was no need to pin bi-weekly so I've been doing 2ml's once a week. My question is is there any truth to that or should I be doing 250mg's twice a week instead of 500 all at once?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2014)

nope i didnt notice a difference between them


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 12, 2014)

I prefer 2 times a week, but if you're feeling good with once a week, no point in changing


----------



## Maijah (Jul 12, 2014)

OK just wanted to make sure because it seems like most people running 500mg a week pin twice. Thanks for the quick reply all input is appreciated


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2014)

save yourself a battle with scar tissue and pin the least u can


----------



## Maijah (Jul 12, 2014)

juuced said:


> I like pinning twice a week.  I do monday and thurs.  I think it keeps your blood levels a little more stable doing twice a week.



This was my concern, but I was told its not an issue with enthanate. I don't mind the pins, I actually look forward to them. I just want to make the most out of this as I can.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 13, 2014)

snake said:


> Personally I think the ebbs and flows are felt more on a lower dose. You'll hear TRT guys talk about the lows because there TT can drop below acceptable levels. Those guys are just trying to keep their levels to a point where a drop is really felt. I doubt it will be something you will feel.
> Just my opinion but your at a point where it could be split. As BB said, less scaring is not a bad thing. I except the pinning but never looked forward to it. But than I'm a pussy!



I think I agree with this. On blast, I notice no real difference, but it's easier to break shit up. 

When I cruise at 200mg, if I pin once a week or even 5 days, I get terrible backne
And some moodiness.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

I switched mid cycle from pinning twice a week to once a week. Prefer the once a week pinning for a blast


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jul 13, 2014)

Twice a week would keep blood levels more stable.


----------



## woodswise (Jul 13, 2014)

For me, I think it is better to pin twice per week to keep the blood levels more stable.  In my experience, fluctuating hormone levels lead to more side effects than stable levels and a couple extra days between pins always leads to more sides for me.


----------



## RISE (Jul 13, 2014)

I've always split bc of the whole "more stable levels", but even if it's not true, I'd still prefer twice a week so I don't have to inject so much oil all at once.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 14, 2014)

I pin my cruise dose once a week and my blast dose twice a week. I notice no difference on my cruise dose and would pin my blast dose once a week but I'd have to use a turkey baster as a barrel to hold that much oil.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the input, it is much appreciated. I haven't noticed any sides but I've been doing research with  12.5 mg ed of liquid stane, so far so good.


----------



## juuced (Jul 14, 2014)

scar tissue shouldnt be much of a concern if you rotate your sites.  I rotate up to 8 sites. 2 delts, 2 ventro glutes, 2 glutes, 2 quads.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 14, 2014)

When I'm injecting 2 or 3 times a week I can rotate from glute to glute with no problem. Up to 2ml per inj.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 14, 2014)

I've just been rotating my delts, 2ml at a time once a week. I have had no pip or any other post injection issues.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 14, 2014)

it's all personal preference man... I personally don't have any more side effects when pinning once weekly so I choose to do so because you can achieve higher peak plasma levels than pinning twice weekly


----------



## Maijah (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your opinions, its much appreciated. I think I'm going to stick to once a week, rotating delts. I'll post before and after pics when my run is complete. ( or atleast when my enthanate is all gone)......


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 15, 2014)

Go by feel man.  You feel a drop from once a week go twice a week.  Too easy.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 16, 2014)

Isn't 2ml in a delt a lot for a delt assuming you don't have delts like a pro?


----------



## Maijah (Jul 16, 2014)

2mls in my delts works fine. I wouldnt put anymore than that though. The pins I have are 1", if they were a little longer I'd pin my glutes.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 16, 2014)

I pin as little as possible..once a week with test e.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 16, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Isn't 2ml in a delt a lot for a delt assuming you don't have delts like a pro?



I've pinned 3mL in delts, 5ml in quads/VG no prob;
I think it all depends on how smooth the gear is...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 17, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I've pinned 3mL in delts, 5ml in quads/VG no prob;
> I think it all depends on how smooth the gear is...



That's just because you have those Ronnie Coleman delts Psssh


----------

